# Unbuckling carseat



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

My almost 2 year old has just started unbuckling her Britax Roundabout







:
She doesn't want out of her carseat, just seems to enjoy the fact that she can do it.

The plan was to buy a Marathon in about 6 mos. and hand down the Roundabout to baby sister.

A few questions: Has anyone else had this problem? How did you fix it? Is the Marathon harder to unbuckle for persistant little ones?

Thanks!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

one of the seats (i think the roundabout) had a recall several years ago which consisted of sending a guard for over the buckle to prevent this. it was like 5 years ago or something (though they might have had the same thing again since then). you should post this in family safety. also, if you call the company they could possibly help you out.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

I've seen a homemade "buckle cover" that basically was a piece of fleece with snaps that you could snap over the top. I think you could do something like that if you wanted, based on the buckle design of your seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have heard/read that Britax has "trainer kits" to prevent kids from unbuckling.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't know if this is actually approved--- but I have heard you can take the bottom part of the buckle out and install it in "backwards" (so the button to push to unbuckle would be facing in towards the child instead of out). Then when you buckle the kid in you click it first, then tighten. Because of angle it is virtually impossible to unbuckle.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I have heard/read that Britax has "trainer kits" to prevent kids from unbuckling.

The trainer kits are for kids who loosen the harness, I'm not sure that part of the OP's problem, but it was ours. That kit helped us a lot!

How is she undoing it? Just the chest clip? If your seat has been made in the past few years (our expired last April and was a different clip) it should be the same as the MA. I would reccomend maybe putting some of the stiff velcro on the parts she grabs ahold of to keep her little fingers from undoing herself.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

what is a "trainer kit"? we have a recaro, but jet has started pulling his chest clip down...


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't say on the Marathon...but we have a Boulevard and DD unbuckled one part for the first time yesterday. Why do they have to make the buttons bright red? It makes them look like a toy.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
what is a "trainer kit"? we have a recaro, but jet has started pulling his chest clip down...

It's for Britax seats only. You add it to the harness adjuster strap so kids can't loosen their harness.


----------

